# A&E and five stitches later!!!!!!!!!



## barrel browner (Jul 30, 2009)

Purdey loved her first Jog with me the other night so I thought we would do it again - Well my second experience of jogging with Purdey didn't exactly go to plan! Unfortunately I kept her on a shorter lead which was a bad choice as she went in front of me and I kicked her-all In a split second I tried to slow down so I wouldn't kick her a second time and BANG -I hit the deck- my legs had slowed down but my head hadn't resulting in me splitting open my chin......with me on all fours in the road and Purdey looking at me with that "what on earth is mum doing now!" look ....and the only things i could find in my pockets were treats and poo bags ( no tissues for my very bleeding chin by this time) with shock or adrenalin kicking in I couldn't help but laugh ....what a sight I must of been!!!!

Well looking at the positives of that night-
1, Purdey came back to me instantly 
2, No one saw me in that very unladylike position
3, fours hours in A&E I realized how lucky I am it could of been alot worse
4, I can still have a laugh at my own expense
5, I saved Purdey from me landing on her or kicking her again

Has anyone got any good tips for running with their vizzies as I am now abit scared of doing it again

BB


----------



## Lisa (Feb 18, 2009)

I'm very interested to hear the responses to this.
I tried running with Catan awhile back. Every thing was going fine and then he cut through my legs. I have no idea what he was trying to do as he was too big at that point to get through me. The result was a tangled mess of dog and human parts on the side walk with both of us screaming our heads off. One car did pass us but I figured that was ok. People always sit in the middle of the side walk with their dogs right?
Since then my son has tried running with Catan and my daughter has tried riding her bike with him and got the same results. He just can't run in a straight line. I really think he's got ADHD. He can't stay focused. Everything distracts him and he forgets what he's doing.


----------



## Mischa (Feb 17, 2010)

We had the same issue with Mischa for the first two weeks. She seemed to want to walk between our legs and cut us off instead of going in a straight line. It must be a vizsla thing. I'm pretty sure she'd still try to do figure eights through our legs if she wasn't so busy pulling on the leash. 

The only time we've ever run together is off leash in fenced in trails. Before I got her, I was really looking forward to rollerblading together - but after reading this, and reflecting on my wonky Vizsla, it's just asking for trouble!


----------



## Crazy Kian (Aug 10, 2009)

I tired running with Kian when he was younger, then the breeder told me to stop as he was too young (7 months). Well, back then he used to get ahaead of me (he has one speed and it's fast!) Well I would give him lots of slack on the lead and he would just turn his head and put it in his mouth and try to pull me. Plus he is all over, can't run in a straight line to save his life.
Now, this is something I want to work on with his trainer. He showed is haow to leash walk him properly (so far 2 weeks and he is doing much better). I will wait near the end of our sessions and ask him to show us how to correct that behaviour. 
But, seeing as how I cannot run him far enough to give him a decent workout, I think I will invest in some in-line skates and see if we can go for nice long runs/skates???


----------



## jp (Nov 24, 2009)

I was eager to take Penny jogging, especially since it is something I can do every morning before work to help tire her out. But it took until about 18-20 months to get there. We had the same issues of her going crazy on the leash, actually she would instantly get wound up and grab the leash in her mouth and pull, which is very annoying and then hard to get her to calm down. The key was lots and lots of practice walking. Once we got her to be a really good walker (we use a harness) at our side, loose leash, etc. we started practicing transitioning from a walk to a run for a few steps. At first starting straight into the jog was too exciting for some reason. By sometime around 16-18 months she was getting the hang of it. We even tried roller blades and bikes a few times, but then winter snow and ice stopped the efforts. This spring I was very eager to finally do the morning jog and she was wonderful. We use the harness and a retractable leash. I keep her at my side in the neighborhood and then give her full length on the trails, where she keeps pace with me. More or less. The mistake I made was pushing her too hard. We quickly worked up to a few miles and did up to 5 mile runs on weekends. The poor girl got blisters. (See previous posts) The vet said this is common and hopefully the calluses will be tough, but we are now slowly working our way back. 
But overall, she is a pure joy to jog with. (Her willingness is a different topic.)


----------



## sarahaf (Aug 17, 2009)

Ouch! There's an internet store that sells stuff for all kinds of sports activities with dogs, but I can't remember the web address. One of the items they sell is a short shock absorbing connector segment that you attach between the leash and the dog's collar which is elastic. I've seen whole bungie leashes but this one is just a short segment so it isn't as bouncy/elastic as the bungie leash. This is similar, but I'm not sure if it's identical to what we ordered. http://www.cleanrun.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=product.display&Product_ID=222&ParentCat=170 We've never tried running with Rosie but we do a lot of long walks with her and this was a way of not having to keep her on as tight a rein yet not being jerked around too much when she sees something she wants to explore...


----------



## Bodhi (Jan 1, 2010)

BB,

Wishing you a fast recovery!

I routinely run with Bodhi (1 year and 1 month old "V") and our current set up is the ezy dog harness and the Cujo leash. http://www.ezydog.com

The harness works great and comes with a seat belt attachment. I also use the harness with a bike leash. The Cujo leash is short, 25", and has 6" of shock absorbing stretch with a great handle for running. I like it because I can control Bodhi with the shorter leash and it has the shock absorbing stretch which buys you a second or two to react to his impulses. This set up is not cheap, but I'm a sucker for good tools that perform well...

Jogging with a "V" is interesting especially when they are ready to go full on. My jog is a fast walk for Bodhi, and when he goes into a trot, he nearly kills me with that pace. He only goes into a trot when his Weimaraner girl friend is around and he needs to "show off". Anyway, I'm definitely the lagger of the two of us. However, on the bike it is a different story.


----------



## barrel browner (Jul 30, 2009)

Thanks for all your replies guys ......sounds like i'd better run alone for a while until she's alittle better co-ordinated or I might be visiting A&E again! ;D


----------



## scooby (Mar 23, 2009)

sounds like that was painful but at least you can see the funny side of it, i'm sure Scooby would just jump all over thinkig it was a game, I can honestly say running with him is just a big No No, he's mad he either jumps up at you or runs in front a disaster waiting to happen
glad you are both ok


----------

